# Dust off those carto tanks, here we go again



## Derick (24/6/15)

Ni200 Cartomizers - now you can run your carto tank with temp control 

http://www.protovapor.com/product/protovapor-ni200-nickel-510-cartomizers-exclusive/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike (24/6/15)

As someone who never used a cartomizer... Are these things worth it at all?


----------



## zadiac (24/6/15)

No.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (24/6/15)

Mike said:


> As someone who never used a cartomizer... Are these things worth it at all?


Compared to today's stuff - nope, not really - but compared to cigalikes, when these came out they were a huge improvement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (24/6/15)

they were pretty good for the times. Produced ok vapour and pretty good flavour with minimal faffing about. You only got one dry hit normally, right at the end, but that ruined the carto.
A carto, in a tank, is also a very faff-free vape and mostly solves the dry hit=ruined carto.


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/15)

What the hell are cartomizers?

Oh right, those things they used in the old days, like 16... _months_ ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (24/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What the hell are cartomizers?
> 
> Oh right, those things they used in the old days, like 16... _months_ ago


16 month is a lifetime in vaping years

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> 16 month is a lifetime in vaping years



So true, actually. Crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

